# Need help making a bathing suit, please



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Anyone know where I can find a plus sized bathing suit pattern with room and support for a large chest? Traditional bathing suit patterns call for the pre-made foam cups, but I need something with bigger cups and more support. I was wondering how to do this, or how to possibly make a "swimming bra" to go under a bathing suit? Any ideas?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Have you tried Kwik Sew patterns?
also, www.sewsassy.com carries all to make bathing suits and if you call them Catherine (owner) is smart and can help you figure things out.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow! Thanks, Angie. I'm going to bookmark that site.


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

Becka, let me know how you come along with this suit. I'm in the same boat and it's hard to find a good suit with the support that is needed for, well, well-endowed ladies...


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I wondered if it would work to use a bra that fits the way you like stitched into the swim suit. It might mean modifying a swimsuit pattern to cover the straps. Some swim suits have a tank top. Maybe you could fit a tank pattern to stitch over your choice of bra at the neck and armholes.

Someone advised me to be careful about an over skirt. Theirs floated up in the water. 

A couple of years ago, I used a Stretch n Sew pattern (from my archives) and made a 1-piece suit. But the pattern used the cups. I debated about using the dance and skate fabric. Decided to use Ponte double knit. It held up ok in thewater, but did not have as much stretch as the dance and skate fabric, so I had to tug a little to get it on. Once on, it fit fine.

Good luck. Let us know how you decide to make your suit.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Garnet said:


> I wondered if it would work to use a bra that fits the way you like stitched into the swim suit. It might mean modifying a swimsuit pattern to cover the straps. Some swim suits have a tank top. Maybe you could fit a tank pattern to stitch over your choice of bra at the neck and armholes.


Garnet, that's kind of what I was thinking, or maybe just making a swim bra and a swim suit but not sewing them together, to get better support in the back if that makes sense.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Have you sewn with the lycra/swimsuit/dance fabrics before? Are you planning on using a serger or sewing machine?

I've been making ice skating dresses since 1989 out of this stuff, and have taught a few people how to sew with lycra - so if I can give you any pointers, if you need them, just ask.

Angie


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Angie, I do not have any experience sewing with lycra and would appreciate any tips you can give. I will use a sewing machine without a serger.

I still have not found a swimsuit pattern in my size that I like, so I might use my existing suit as the basis for a pattern.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The biggest thing when using a sewing machine (which is what I use even with owning a serger). Set you zigzag for about a 1.5 width and the 1.5 to 2 in length this will allow the garment to stretch without popping straight stitching. And usually it's all a 1/4 inch seam. Then I do a second row of stitching just between the 1/4 inch and outside cut. This way I have two rows of stitching that would have to pop before embarassment. And they usually last through two or three ice skaters out growing them.

check out
http://www.jalie.com/

They may have a skating dress, or exercise clothing that can be adapted to what you want.

Get a ball point needle for your sewing machine and polyester thread for lycra. (the maxi lock serger thread works well, if you get the adapter that will allow you to use it. ) Do NOT use Coats N Clark for this, you will regret it, if you do.
metroscene, sulky, molenik = the foreign threads are good, but go polyester for this.

This should give you some stuff to start with.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.jalie.com/tankini-pattern.html

This is looking good.

these are multi-sized patterns, you trace off the size you need. Maybe larger on top and smaller on bottom/or the reverse. You can custom size them.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.fashionfabricsclub.com/catalog_items.aspx?TypID=203

good fabric. Notice that it's 60" wide. For a suit you probably will not need a yard.

4 way stretch so you can move easily.

and another internet vendor

http://www.fabric.com/apparel-fashi...-lycra-tricot-swimwear-activewear-fabric.aspx


Angie


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the help!


----------

